# sites with direct water connection



## Chaya (Nov 4, 2010)

*Direct hook-up to water tap?*

Could anyone let me know if they've discovered any sites in Devon or Cornwall where you can hook up to a water tap directly?
I've heard that this facility exists, but I guess you have to pay more for it. (I'm thinking it would be good for showering.)


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, yeah there is a site at Newquay, Itchy Feet, but expect to pay about £40/night as it is primarily for RV's.

curlyboy


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Shower in*

Our cold water tank holds 70ltrs hot water 12ltrs, enough for two long showers and wash the dishes. Are you talking about a hot water hook-up?


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Direct hook-up to water tap?*

Most Caravan Club sites have "serviced pitches" which are slightly more expensive but include a fresh water connection and small grid for dumping waste water.
You obviously need the right tap connections and extension pipe for waste water.

Bob


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

The newly renovated CC site at Looe has a few serviced pitches. I think they are about £3.50 per night extra. Very nice site too.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Like "boringfrog" I'm not sure why you think a direct water hook up would be an advantage for showering.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*



Annsman said:


> Like "boringfrog" I'm not sure why you think a direct water hook up would be an advantage for showering.


Presumably to avoid the need to move the motorhome to fill with water, or the never ending run with a jerrican.

Russell


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Water*



Rapide561 said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > Like "boringfrog" I'm not sure why you think a direct water hook up would be an advantage for showering.
> ...


But surely you need the right sort of plumbing in the van to be able to make use of it - just having a hose running all the time isn't going to achieve anything other than a very wet patch under the filler hatch. ??


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If you think you are going to get a shower like in a house, forget it.

You could get one in the campsite showers, but not in the van as it is designed to conserve water and power, even if you were connected to mains water.

Even American RVs with full 'town water' and sewage connections don't give 'power shower' facilities.

P&L


----------

